# Advice for moving to Tahoe



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice one on deleting the thread you started about Tellie, and my reply in it.

Your still a douche, me and Snowolf may both be in love with her, your getting no handouts from me, and I'm glad I'm not from your state and supporting your freeloading ass... Pretty much sums up what I said in the thread you deleted.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah my apologies then, I assumed he deleted it.

I see no excuse for his post, but I will give him the benefit of the doubt for now as well.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

lol why is everyone so mad at this guy? I would bum every winter if I still had a paycheck 


I cant tell you shit bout your move to Tahoe(never been) but my move from east to west wasn't nothing.....main things you will notice is 
the snow is better
the weed is better
everything is bigger

:dunno:


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I get the impression that the people that are mad are a little bit older and have more financial/social responsibilities. People that work their asses off trying to buy a home or provide for a family and are tired of seeing their tax dollars bail out irresponsible people/companies that take advantage of the system. Bumming off of EI is something I would have done fresh out of college (which I'm assuming the OP is) so I can't blame him for that. But now, I'm 29 and trying to get married, buy a house and have a kid and I'm tired of grabbing ankle every paycheck for people that won't take responsibility for their own lives. I'm sure OP will feel the same way when he starts cresting 30.

On topic though, finding work is going to be hard so I'd make researching jobs a priority before heading out unless you and your girl are willing to do absolutely ANY job that is available. A few months of casino experience won't mean much in Tahoe and a couple with college degrees are a dime a dozen it seems like.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

i moved out to tahoe from NY about 5 years ago . best move i ever made . so advise would be move out early oct so you have plenty of time to find a place to live and set up your job before the influks of people in Nov . other then that have fun 


The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

catamount_wcu said:


> Hello again friends. Let's try this again.
> 
> I'm moving to Lake Tahoe with my girlfriend. Does anyone have experience moving out west from the east coast?
> 
> ...


1.Move to South Lake Tahoe. Best nightlife, entertainment, best chances for jobs(although still not good this late in the season)access to 5 great resorts within 45 mins(Sierra-At-Tahoe, Kirkwood, etc and Heavenly has a lift literally leaving from street level next to the casinos!) and really cool people :thumbsup:

2.Check craigslist for rentals, there are some decent prices right now for places. The largest casinos in Tahoe are in SLT; Harrahs and Harveys, and they are literally on the exact border between Cali and Nevada. If you live on the NV side, there is also no state income tax, a sweet bonus!

3.Tahoe has been getting more snow than any other major ski area in the country right now, and lake level snow averages 125 inches, and more than 300 in higher elevations. Translation: Stay warm, be prepared for blizzard conditions, and Please don't move there without an AWD or 4WD car(or at least front-wheel drive) with snow tires, and no matter what you have, drive slow, cautiously, and keep the roads safe. 

4.Have fun!  Tahoe is amazing, and you've made a good choice; you are in for a winter of good times! Good luck bud :thumbsup:


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Whenever I moved out west originally I secured a place to live then searched for a job 24/7 so that I could support myself. That is basically the catch with being a snowboard bum. Finding a job where you can support yourself while still maintaining serious ride time. I just didn't want to have to eat ramen all the time or have someone besides myself take care of me because I wasn't man enough.


----------

